# Streaming from TVheadend to VLC



## balanga (Jan 5, 2018)

Can anyone provide an example of how to stream a live TV program from TVheadend to VLC running on a different computer?  I can't stumble on the correct options in VLC (too many choices)...


----------



## tingo (Jan 7, 2018)

I simply copy the play link from tvheadend (the web page), do Ctrl-N (Open Network stream) in VLC and paste in the link (I authenticate if asked). Opera has a plugin that starts VLC directly when I click on a play link in tvheadend, but so far I haven't figured out how to do the same with Firefox and Chromium / Chrome.


----------

